# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Songkranfest Bergheim/Köln 9.4.2011

## Enrico



----------


## Willi Wacker

...die *alte Kunst des Obst und Gemüseschnitzens*
würde mich besonders interessieren   ::

----------


## Robert

> ...die *alte Kunst des Obst und Gemüseschnitzens*
> würde mich besonders interessieren


Hochinteressant, wenn aus einer Melone optisch eine Durian wird...  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ja ja, dann trauste dich garnich dat Dingen zu essen 


erinnert mich dann an eine Rose oder Blumen 
welche es in so schwarzen Lackholzdöschen zu kaufen gibt
richt auch so ,  aber aus Seife geschnitzt   ::

----------

